# rolling of drums



## Earion (Jun 20, 2011)

The rolling drums, giant banners and flaming torches of Nuremberg rallies...

Πώς περιγράφεται αυτό το βρρρρουμ των τυμπάνων;

Το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο νου είναι ότι κροταλίζουν...

Οι _κροταλισμοί _των τυμπάνων, τα γιγαντιαία λάβαρα και οι φλεγόμενες δάδες των ναζιστικών συνεδρίων της Νυρεμβέργης...

Στέκεται;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2011)

Υπάρχει και η _τυμπανοκρουσία_ (στην κυριολεκτική χρήση), όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2011)

Και το _ταρατατζούμ_, και με τις δύο σημασίες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2011)

Το _ταραταζούμ_ νομίζω έχει πιο περιορισμένο εύρος επιπέδων ύφους σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2011)

Ο αχός των τυμπάνων (ιδίως αν ακούγεται από πιο μακριά);


----------



## crystal (Jun 20, 2011)

Και η βοή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2011)

Συγγνώμη που πέταξα χύμα το _ταρατατζούμ_· ήταν για άλλες χρήσεις.
Προσθήκη: _Ο (ρυθμικός) ήχος των τυμπάνων._


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2011)

The rolling drums, giant banners and flaming torches of Nuremberg rallies...

Τα τύμπανα που κροτούσαν, τα γιγαντιαία λάβαρα και οι φλεγόμενες δάδες των ναζιστικών συνεδρίων της Νυρεμβέργης...


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2011)

Εκτός αν ο γράφων εννοεί το drum roll, το ρολάρισμα, που δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ πιθανό στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αλλά το προσθέτω καλού κακού:

A drum roll (or roll for short) is a technique the percussionist employs to produce a sustained sound on a percussion instrument. Rolls are used by composers to sustain the sound and create other effects, the most common of which is using a roll to build anticipation.​


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 20, 2011)

Οι ομοβροντίες των τυμπάνων;

Και τα *σφυροκοπήματα των τυμπάνων*, μιας και δεν ψάχνουμε για τον ακριβή τεχνικό όρο.


----------



## Earion (Jun 21, 2011)

Δαεμάνε, αυτό ακριβώς έψαχνα, το ρολάρισμα, όπως λες. Αυτό είναι που μου ανακάλεσε στη μνήμη τις γνωστές εικόνες από ατελείωτους ποταμούς ανθρώπινης σάρκας που κινείται υπακούοντας στη σκηνοθεσία της μάζας. Μόνο που διστάζω να το προσθέσω στα υπόλοιπα:
το ρολάρισμα των τυμπάνων, τα γιγαντιαία λάβαρα και οι φλεγόμενες δάδες δεν μου στέκεται καλά ως επίπεδο ύφους. Τελικά μου φαίνεται θα καταφύγω σε κάτι πεζότερο: οι τυμπανοκρουσίες [του Ζάζουλα], τα γιγαντιαία λάβαρα ...

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2011)

Ίσως τότε κάποια παρομοίωση του τύπου: "Ο βροντερός κυματισμός των τυμπάνων";


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2011)

Και ο Ηπίτης στο _roulement_ καταφεύγει στον _κροταλισμό_ και τον _ροπτρισμό_. Να προσθέσουμε ότι τα _ρολάρω_ και _ρολάρισμα_ δεν υπάρχουν καν στο Παπυρολεξικό. Πάλι καλά δηλαδή που μπήκαν στο ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ!


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 21, 2011)

Απλά για να υπάρχει, ο αντίστοιχος ελληνικός τεχνικός όρος είναι *ρούλος* (roll) (των τυμπάνων/ ντραμς). Έτσι το'χω σε μία μέθοδο (την οποία δεν αξιοποίησα ποτέ). Δεν είμαι ντράμερ για να ξέρω αν διαφέρει σε κάτι απ' το ρολάρισμα, οπότε τσεκάρετε και πείτε.

Επίσης δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω για το αν «οι ρούλοι των τυμπάνων» μου αρέσει ή όχι σαν πρόταση. Δικό σας.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Επίσης δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω για το αν «οι ρούλοι των τυμπάνων» μου αρέσει ή όχι σαν πρόταση. Δικό σας.


Θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε «οι ρούλοι των ταμπούρλων». :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο γράφων συνδυάζει το ρολάρισμα (τον κυματιστό ήχο, τον ρούλο) με τη βροντερή αντήχηση και την κλασική σύμφραση rolling thunder για να καταλήξει στο rolling drums. Αχός βαρύς ακούγεται. 

Επειδή ο ρούλος μάλλον θα ξενίσει ως τεχνικός όρος και το ρολάρισμα για λόγους ύφους, να προσθέσω κι εγώ έναν οβολό στις τόσες καλές προτάσεις: _το κροτάλισμα των ταμπούρλων._ 

Τα _ταμπούρλα_ επειδή μου φέρνουν στο νου ηχητικά το ρολάρισμα και βέβαια γι' αυτό, που αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε αποδοθεί "Το ταμπούρλο" και το μυθιστόρημα του Γκρας και η ταινία του Σλέντορφ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2011)

Το τενεκεδένιο ταμπούρλο στην έκδοση του _Οδυσσέα_ (μετ. της Τ. Σιετή).


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2011)

Ο _αχός των τυμπάνων_ μού αρέσει όταν υπάρχει απόσταση. Τον _κροταλισμό_ θα πρέπει να τον δω πολλές φορές για να τον συνηθίσω, έχει κάτι το πολύ ξερό για τα γούστα μου.

Για να βγάλουμε και το κατιτίς μας, να το τυμπανοκρουστικό μέρος από στρατιωτική επίδειξη (_tattoo_, που λένε). Μπόλικο _rolling_, αλλά και φιγούρες, ωραίες φιγούρες (και αν τελειώσαμε μ' αυτό, να πάμε στο _rolling in the hay_).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Απλά για να υπάρχει, ο αντίστοιχος ελληνικός τεχνικός όρος είναι *ρούλος* (roll) (των τυμπάνων/ ντραμς). Έτσι το'χω σε μία μέθοδο (την οποία δεν αξιοποίησα ποτέ).


Σημερινή επιβεβαίωση και για μένα από ειδήμονα ότι _rolling = ρούλος_.
Τώρα μένει να βρω σε ποιον αγγλικό όρο αντιστοιχεί το _πέρασμα_. :)


----------



## pontios (Mar 22, 2012)

Καλήμερα

Ίσως και ..
Συγχρονισμένο διπλό χτύπημα στα ντραμς ; 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5431299183050651456

http://www.ehow.com/video_6203990_learn-drum-double-stroke-roll.html


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 22, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Σημερινή επιβεβαίωση και για μένα από ειδήμονα ότι _rolling = ρούλος_.
> Τώρα μένει να βρω σε ποιον αγγλικό όρο αντιστοιχεί το _πέρασμα_. :)



Για δώσε πρόταση. Έστω ενδεικτική.


----------



## pontios (Mar 22, 2012)

Ασυγχώρητο ! .. έγραψα καλήμερα αντί καλημέρα 
Ούτως η άλλως σας εύχομαι μια καλή μέρα .


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2012)

Μιας και ο μικρός μου αδερφός είναι ντράμερ και μού έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα ατέλειωτες φορές με τα drum roll του, να επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ ότι ο ελληνικός όρος είναι _ρούλο_ (ουδέτερο -το ρούλο- κατά προτίμηση). Το ρήμα είναι _ρολάρω_.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το καλύτερο ρούλο όλων των εποχών, από Buddy Rich (πηγαίνετε κατ' ευθείαν στην αρχή του 8ου λεπτού):


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Jan 7, 2013)

Τώρα, ποια αξία άραγε να έχει το ότι μπαίνω εδώ --μήνες αργότερα και αφού έληξε η συζήτηση-- για να προσθέσω και τη δική μου ελάχιστη γνώση; 
Οχι πολλή, βέβαια, αλλά θα την προσθέσω για να το βγάλω από μέσα μου. 

Κατ' αρχήν μπήκα γιατί γύρεψα να δω αν λέγεται κάπως αλλιώς, και πιο σωστά, αυτό που ήξερα ως *"ρούλο",* ουδέτερο (για το drum roll). Αυτό ήταν το πρόσταγμα της μπάντας των προσκόπων που έπαιζε κατά την περιφορά του Επιταφίου στον Αγιο Γιώργη στο Κάιρο (δίνω πλήρη εικόνα, δεν έχετε παράπονο). Αλλά επειδή εκεί κάτω είχαμε και τα δικά μας λεκτικά υβρίδια, ήθελα να τσεκάρω μήπως υπάρχει κάτι τέλος πάντων "ελληνικότερο".

Τελικά, μια χαρά, μου κάνει και το ρούλο.

Ευχαριστώ και εύχομαι Καλή Χρονιά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2013)

Καμία συζήτηση δεν τελειώνει ποτέ και οριστικά στη Λεξιλογία! ;)
Καλή χρονιά και σ' εσένα!


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Jan 7, 2013)

...:upz:..


----------

